# ΙΧΘΥΣ = Ichthys



## nickel (Oct 29, 2011)

Στο σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον διαβάζω:

I'm reading Richard Fortey's new book, _Survivors_:
_The Animals and Plants that Time has Left Behind_, and came across
the wonderfully complex adjective PALAEOICHTHYOLOGICAL, "relating to
the study of extinct and fossil fish". Take care not to confuse this
with PALAEOICHNOLOGICAL, "of the study and interpretation of fossil
footprints, tracks, and other trace fossils". The former term, once
you've stripped away all the beginnings and endings, is from Greek
"ikhthus", a fish (which also supplies a number of relatives in
English, including "ichthyic", a grandly scholastic term meaning
fishlike), while the latter is from "ikhnos", a footprint or track.​
Εμείς τα μασάμε αυτά. _Παλαιοϊχθυολογία, παλαιοϊχθυολογικός, παλαιοϊχνολογία, παλαιοϊχνολογικός_, σιγά το πράγμα (αν και νομίζω ότι μόνο ο Κωνσταντινίδης έχει και τις τέσσερις λέξεις). Φοβάμαι όμως ότι ο Κουίνιον ξέχασε το αγγλικό Ichthys — ίσως επειδή βασίζεται πολύ στο OED, το οποίο δεν το έχει. Στα δικά μας το βλέπω στο ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά με τελίτσες! Ι.Χ.Θ.Υ.Σ. Μα η όλη ιδέα της λέξης και του συμβόλου ήταν να κρύβει τα αρχικά!

*Ichthys* (sometimes spelled *Ichthus*, or *Ikhthus*, from Koine Greek: *ἰχθύς*, capitalized *ΙΧΘΥΣ* or *ΙΧΘΥϹ*) is the ancient and classical Greek word for "fish." In English it refers to a symbol consisting of two intersecting arcs, the ends of the right side extending beyond the meeting point so as to resemble the profile of a fish, used by Early Christians as a secret symbol and now known colloquially as the "sign of the fish" or the "Jesus fish."
Περισσότερα *στη Wikipedia*.​





*Ιησούς Χριστός Θεού Υιός Σωτήρ*​


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2011)

Η αιρετική πινελιά της εβδομάδας:

Ο τίτλος «Θεού Υιός» ανήκε δικαιωματικά και αποκλειστικά στον Ρωμαίο αυτοκράτορα, από την εποχή που ο Αύγουστος ανακηρύχθηκε αυτοκράτορας και χαιρετίστηκε ως γιος του αποθεωμένου Ιούλιου Καίσαρα (ο Καίσαρας μπήκε στο πάνθεον ως Divus Iulius και ο διάδοχός του Αύγουστος επέλεξε για τον εαυτό του τον την επίκληση Divi Filius).

Επομένως οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση νοηματικού συμφυρμού με τον αυτοκρατορικό τίτλο επέσυρε την κατηγορία της εσχάτης προδοσίας. Γι’ αυτό και κάθε νομιμόφρων Ρωμαίος πολίτης έφριττε μπροστά στο τρίλεξο «Θεού Υιός Σωτήρ» και αισθανόταν την υποχρέωση να κυνηγήσει τους προδότες (χριστιανούς). Πολύ περισσότερο μάλιστα που πλανιόταν η υποψία ότι τα αρχικά Θ.Υ.Σ. έκρυβαν όχι απλώς το βλάσφημο «Θεού Υιός Σωτήρ» (που αποκάλυπτε και έναν επιπλέον σφετερισμό, του τίτλου «Σωτήρ» δηλαδή, που ανήκε μεν κι αυτός στο Ρωμαίο αυτοκράτορα, αλλά όχι αποκλειστικά), αλλά το ακόμη πιο ανατριχιαστικό «Θεού Υιός Σεβαστός» (όπου «Σεβαστός» η καθιερωμένη ελληνική μετάφραση του λατινικού Augustus, του υπέρτατου τίτλου του αυτοκράτορα!).


----------

